# 8oz Pyramid Singer Mold ????



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone here cut, or know who can cut a custom 8oz. - 10oz. pyramid mold ? 

Thanks

Fishhook


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Why go through the expense of a custom? Do-It molds has a pyramid sinker mold that has the 8oz and 10oz sizes for around $32 at most online retailers or good tackle shops.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

PM-2-810B Pyramid mold with an 8oz and 10oz form. $30.74

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=1509&CATID=59

Evan


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess I have been in the dark for a while, didn't know they were making that now. Thanks for the info guys. 

Fishhook


----------

